# Recurve



## WELIHF (22/5/18)

Anyone in JHB with stock of the Recurve RDA?

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafique (22/5/18)

theecigstore


----------



## WELIHF (22/5/18)

Lens is a bit far, looking closer to Sandton side 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## RainstormZA (22/5/18)

@BumbleBee I think has stock... Best to check with him first


----------



## WELIHF (23/5/18)

They're in Limpopo

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## RainstormZA (23/5/18)

Stock may be difficult to find - best to Google the shops close to you and find out. The only ones I know of are vikings vape, the vape guy and Sir vape. 

That's why I buy online and also I live far out in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Silver (23/5/18)

WELIHF said:


> They're in Limpopo
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk



Have you checked The Vape Industry @WELIHF ?
Tagging @Naeem_M 

also Vaperite Sandton, not sure if they stock this
@Vaperite South Africa


----------



## Naeem_M (23/5/18)

Silver said:


> Have you checked The Vape Industry @WELIHF ?
> Tagging @Naeem_M
> 
> also Vaperite Sandton, not sure if they stock this
> @Vaperite South Africa



Thanks Silver.

We unfortunately don’t have stock at this time. It is expected to arrive next week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/5/18)

Naeem_M said:


> Thanks Silver.
> 
> We unfortunately don’t have stock at this time. It is expected to arrive next week.



Thanks @Naeem_M 
Hope all good on your side


----------



## Amir (23/5/18)

WELIHF said:


> Lens is a bit far, looking closer to Sandton side
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk



Laudium? JJ's Emporium


----------



## WELIHF (23/5/18)

Ladium is also far from Sandton

Guess I'll have to order online 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## The eCigStore (24/5/18)

Hi Bud,

The Ecigstore has stock, we have a branch in Ormonde just off Xavier

Thanks
Zunaid


----------



## WELIHF (24/5/18)

The eCigStore said:


> Hi Bud,
> 
> The Ecigstore has stock, we have a branch in Ormonde just off Xavier
> 
> ...


What's the address, can't find it on the website 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (24/5/18)

WELIHF said:


> What's the address, can't find it on the website
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk



Just tagging @The eCigStore for you @WELIHF


----------



## Jengz (24/5/18)

WELIHF said:


> What's the address, can't find it on the website
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


11 crownwood road Jhb south...

Zunaid I got you

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

